# General Business Category > Business Online Forum > [Question] FNB to FNB EFT

## Perform Computers

Hi all,

Hope this is in the correct category.

I have a FNB Silver Cheque account. Someone did an EFT last night from their bank account ( FNB Savings ) to my FNB Cheque account at 22:20

The money only reflected today. Aren't FNB to FNB EFT's instantly available?

I'm asking because a debit order has now bounced due to this money not reflecting immediately.

I went to the bank & the Manager told me that after 7pm it only reflects the following day. Which I think is BS.

Please could anyone help, before I take an AK-47 & make a turn at the bank.

Thank you

----------


## daveob

Sounds like bull to me.

I EFT transfer from my FNB account to my wifes FNB account, any time of the day or night, and it shows immediately.

----------


## Perform Computers

Yea well apparently the last batch is at 7pm. I think it's a load of crap. What, so if I do an EFT at 2am that person must wait a few hours for it to reflect? BS

Thats the whole point of doing EFT's from FNB to FNB.

----------


## Justloadit

Between certain times of the night, early morning, the amount does reflect, but it is in suspension, and not available. It can take the whole next day for it to be available on your bank balance. 

I have many EFTs coming into my account, I think if it is after 10PM and before 7AM it does not reflect on your bank balance but is shown  on your statement.

----------


## garthu

Cant talk for FNB, on Absa - absa, anytime of the day the transfer is immediate.... i find it all sounding a little surprising and that also put FNB very behind in terms of EFT?? Even if i do an immediate EFT from Absa at 8.00pm to FNB (at extra cost naturally), my brother in laws acc, the money is there straight away!

----------


## Perform Computers

So should I go through the trouble of making a turn at the bank and asking about this? Or just leave it?

----------


## BusFact

Standard Bank have the following paraphrased policy, which I assume FNB will have a similar one:

Standard to Standard can take UP TO 24 hours to reflect (even though they appear immediately 99% of the time).
Other to Standard UP TO 3 days to reflect (even though they appear the next day most of the time if done before 7pm).

They essentially cover their asses for unexpected glitches.

The 7pm is typically an inter bank cut off time. I don't see why that time would be of any consequence for same bank transfers.

The bank will also most likely hold the view that you should always ensure that funds are available in good time. Not always so easily done though.

You won't win the argument with the bank, but you might feel better. Depends on you.

----------


## Perform Computers

Yes, the manager told me, "Sir, funds for debit orders should be available a day before the time in your bank account".

I just want them to reverse the damn penalty charges. R210

----------


## daveob

I have an idea ....

Tired of being jerked about by your bank manager ?

For just R99 once off, we'll add HIS e-mail address to our 'send spam please' list and distribute it to every new junk mail sender we receive junk from.

Yes, all it costs is a once off registration fee of only R99

Watch this space for account details for your once off payment.

----------


## Perform Computers

daveob was that your attempt at being funny?

----------


## daveob

yep. sorry. :Sorry:

----------


## Perform Computers

It's ok. I'm just extremely irritated with this whole thing. Apologies from my side too daveob ( Sorry I don't do emoticons )

----------


## Dave A

Well I LOL'd at daveob's crack anyway.  :Big Grin:  I guess you need to have read the spam scam thread to appreciate the joke.




> I went to the bank & the Manager told me that after 7pm it only reflects the following day. Which I think is BS.


The problem is that deposits made after 7.00pm are *dated* for the following business day. It's also the same in any other transaction. If you make a payment out of the account after 7.00pm it is dated the following day too.

I hear you that it's BS, and I suspect most of us agree it *is* when they bounce a payment when there is clearly sufficient funds to cover by the time the decision is made. It would make far more sense if they smacked you with an overlimit charge. Bouncing the payment is just adding insult to injury - (and some extra banks fees I suspect).

On the flip side, when you look at this from the point of view of when the transaction was initiated, then it makes sense why it happens the way it does though. In fact from that angle it's handy that they tend to give you the grace of depositing on the same business day, even if you initiate the deposit later than when the debit order was intiated.

Swings and roundabouts. But it certainly helps when you know how they play the game.

----------


## Perform Computers

Thx Dave A

Your post makes perfect sense.

FNB 1 Andrew 0

----------


## Perform Computers

Just to let everyone know, the cutoff time for an eft from fnb to fnb is 8pm. The bank called me & confirmed it. After 8pm, it'll reflect in the recipients bank account the following day. ( Don't know how weekends work though ).

----------

Dave A (03-Mar-11)

----------


## Justloadit

> Just to let everyone know, the cutoff time for an EFT from fnb to fnb is 8pm. The bank called me & confirmed it. After 8pm, it'll reflect in the recipients bank account the following day. ( Don't know how weekends work though ).


From my experience, it is shown immediately that there is an amount to receive, however access to the funds is only available towards the end of the next day. Also from my experience, during weekends the money is available right away up to late evening on Saturday, which I now take it as 20H00 and on Sundays between 07H00 and 20H00 the money is available immediately.

I do not know if you know of a new service from FNB, many ATM's can now accept cash deposits 24/7. I know as in my business I get vendors depositing at all hours in these ATMs. It's great for me as I have an automated system which identifies the deposits and immediately makes the services available to the vendors. It has improved my business as vendors never have sufficient cash to carry them over weekends and public holidays.

----------


## BusFact

> Swings and roundabouts. But it certainly helps when you know how they play the game.


Exactly. Its not personal, there are just some strange rules we need to figure out over time. Once you understand most of them, its easier to put up with some of their nonsense.

----------

